Ask HN: How do you handle accounting/bookkeeping for your SaaS company? - jamestimmins
======
jamestimmins
I'm going through the process of setting things up right now, and deciding on
tools and approaches (cash based vs accrual based) is somewhat overwhelming.
I'm curious how others have solved this problem.

~~~
rman666
Not to be mean, but why would you ask a bunch of strangers how to set up your
accounts instead of an accountant? This seems so obvious to me. Some things
you should just spend a few bucks on to make sure it’s done right (i.e.,
legal, too).

~~~
jamestimmins
Eh, I'm just a fan of getting thoughts from multiple different data sources.
Obviously an accountant will be an important/final step, but by casting a wide
net and asking others to share their experiences, that lets me ask better
questions when I do reach out to the accountant. Individual accountants also
may know a lot about the legal accounting requirements, but they may not be as
familiar with all available bookkeeping software, for example.

Note that the question asks how others handle their process, not how I should
handle mine.

